# carpeting with pellet stove



## chrisasst (Jan 26, 2012)

my wife and I would like to put carpet back down in our living room. What are the guide lines about carpeting around pellet stoves?  Clearance? Looks of it? Safety?
Do any of you have carpet in the same room?


----------



## smoke show (Jan 26, 2012)

Yep, hearth pad is sittin on top of carpet.

Proper clearances are maintained.


----------



## Wi Thundercat (Jan 26, 2012)

Had mine on carpet. This summer i replaced it hardwood flooring. Never a problem here!


----------



## smoke show (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh oh, no surge suppressor.

Better hope Dexter doesn't come thru here and see that!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 26, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Oh oh, no surge suppressor.
> 
> Better hope Dexter doesn't come thru here and see that!



My ears were burnin.... What?? No Surge Protector?  ;-P

Bustin chops...... :lol:


----------



## ChandlerR (Jan 26, 2012)

I will be replacing my carpet this summer with hardwood.  No matter how hard I try, I just can't keep the carpet clean around the stove. Over the years, the black carbon from my frequent cleanings has altered the color. I have shampoo'd the carpet many times but it's just not clean.  My wife never wanted it in the first place but I wanted one room in the house where I could walk on a nice soft surface.  Oh well, hardwood it is!

Chan


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 26, 2012)

CWR said:
			
		

> I will be replacing my carpet this summer with hardwood.  No matter how hard I try, I just can't keep the carpet clean around the stove. Over the years, the black carbon from my frequent cleanings has altered the color. I have shampoo'd the carpet many times but it's just not clean.  My wife never wanted it in the first place but I wanted one room in the house where I could walk on a nice soft surface.  Oh well, hardwood it is!
> 
> Chan



Since you modified the burn pot, most of the black soot has disappeared?  No??

Should be some nice "grey" ash? I know my buddies stove has No black in it (anymore). Was full of black the 1st couple weeks. Till I talked him into the Mod.


----------



## smoke show (Jan 26, 2012)

I throw a rug down when cleaning.


----------



## ChandlerR (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Dexter!  I still have some black but not as much as before. I will be ordering the cast iron pot for next year.  Even the lighter ash get's out not matter how much I cover the carpet. (I put a large towel down in front of the stove when I clean) It's very light and fluffy so it carry's


Chan


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 26, 2012)

CWR said:
			
		

> Hi Dexter!  I still have some black but not as much as before. I will be ordering the cast iron pot for next year.  Even the lighter ash get's out not matter how much I cover the carpet. (I put a large towel down in front of the stove when I clean) It's very light and fluffy so it carry's
> 
> 
> Chan



Nice..... As long as its better than before.

Now we just have to get my buddy to buy that Cast Pot....... ;-P


----------



## save$ (Jan 26, 2012)

pulled my carpet up out of the room where the stove is.   now only an area carpet that even I can change in a few minutes.  carpets, stoves, pets.... not such a good mix.   next carpet to go is in my bedroom.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 26, 2012)

carpet is a fantastic filter for keeping dust and hair etc... out of the air and subsequently out of your stove's blowers.
i just put a cloth down in front of the stove when i clean it.
plus i've taken to doing the cleaning hot while the stove is still in the cool down mode. with the blowers running.
that keeps the largest portion of fine ash from even entering the room in the first place.

but be sure you have the right pad for your stove.
mine doesn't require a thermal shield. only a non combustible one.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 26, 2012)

St_Earl said:
			
		

> carpet is a fantastic filter for keeping dust and hair etc... out of the air and subsequently out of your stove's blowers.
> i just put a cloth down in front of the stove when i clean it.
> plus i've taken to doing the cleaning hot while the stove is still in the cool down mode. with the blowers running.
> that keeps the largest portion of fine ash from even entering the room in the first place.
> ...



You can "cycle" the stove once it shuts off......

Turn it "On", wait a couple seconds, then turn it "Off". The combustion blower should run for quite some time. If that doesnt work, then let the stove cool completely and unplug, then re-plug in. Exhaust should run then too...
It will only run at the setting you have the stove on. So I always turn it to High to help keep the ash out of the house (and my face).

I only say this because of the risk involved, cleaning a "Hot" stove. Even the best Ash Vacs are not rated for embers. 


Do what you will.... But there is more than one way to _________ a ____???


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 26, 2012)

We have two stoves that are sitting over carpet.

Just placed the floor protector pads right down on the carpet and did the install.

In the family room, we had carpet, then removed it to install heavy duty vinyl.
Left the stove right where it was, cut the carpet and then once the vinyl was down, just trimmed the edge of the hearth pad with a wood moulding.

We then tore that stove out and I installed the raised hearth.

This left a blank spot where the old stove was, but the new hearth covered that all up anyway.

Should not be any issues to reinstall the carpet.

You can either remove the stove temporarily and then do the carpet and then replace the stove, or carpet around the stove or up to it and trim it out.

??????????? Lots of Options.

Personally I will be glad when all  the carpet is gone from this house.  Just  HUGE dirt trap is all it is.

I thought I would hate the wood floors, but they are sure easy to clean.

Some area rugs to add a cozy feel and poof, all done.


Good luck with your project.

Snowy


----------



## flynfrfun (Jan 26, 2012)

Interesting how many people want wood floors.  Personally, I HATE how wood floors create a hollow sound to the room.  Plus carpet and pad do create some insulation value.  I'm OK with wood flooring in the kitchen and entryway, but beyond that, no way!  I bought a rug doctor and use that to clean the carpet when needed.  Also a 5x5' painters canvas from HD keeps any ash from the carpet when cleaning the stove.


----------



## chrisasst (Jan 26, 2012)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> Interesting how many people want wood floors.  Personally, I HATE how wood floors create a hollow sound to the room.  Plus carpet and pad do create some insulation value.  I'm OK with wood flooring in the kitchen and entryway, but beyond that, no way!  I bought a rug doctor and use that to clean the carpet when needed.  Also a 5x5' painters canvas from HD keeps any ash from the carpet when cleaning the stove.



The small insulation value is part of my reason I want to put carpet back down. My rooms are over a very draft crawl space. Hoping carpet with help a little.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 26, 2012)

yep, dex. vacuuming embers would be foolhardy.

what's in my fire box is almost exclusively fly ash. i brush it level to start with, do all the scraping and other brushing including removing and brushing down the back baffle plates,. clean the glass . and then spread the ashes again and hand test them.
been doing it over two months now without as much as a hole in the filter cover.

i don't know how other folks' stoves are for hot embers in the firebox. so yes. i would definitely urge caution doing hot cleaning.


also. carpeting being a dirt trap is exactly why i like it.
keeps that dirt out of the air, my lungs and the squirrel cages too. just clean it periodically.


----------



## yooper81 (Jan 26, 2012)

St_Earl said:
			
		

> yep, dex. vacuuming embers would be foolhardy.
> 
> what's in my fire box is almost exclusively fly ash. i brush it level to start with, do all the scraping and other brushing including removing and brushing down the back baffle plates,. clean the glass . and then spread the ashes again and hand test them.
> been doing it over two months now without as much as a hole in the filter cover.
> ...


My "hot cleaning" consists of just the fire pot every day. I just clean all the ash in and around fire pot, close door and open bottom of fire pot ( nice feature on the quad) to dump ash into pan. Thorough cleaning about every 5th day. sometimes more frequent if needed. When I clean the entire stove I shut it down and after the fans shut off about 15 min the stove is quite cool. The fire pot is the only thing that is still rather warm so I use caution around it. All the ash is cool to the touch by then. I have had NO issues with hot embers while cleaning....


----------



## saladdin (Jan 26, 2012)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> Interesting how many people want wood floors.  Personally, I HATE how wood floors create a hollow sound to the room.  Plus carpet and pad do create some insulation value.  I'm OK with wood flooring in the kitchen and entryway, but beyond that, no way!  I bought a rug doctor and use that to clean the carpet when needed.  Also a 5x5' painters canvas from HD keeps any ash from the carpet when cleaning the stove.



I'm with you. House was built in 50's with real hardwood floors, not the new install stuff. And I have carpet over every inch of it. Hardwoods are cold, loud and well..hard. I would never install the stuff if it wasn't  already in the house.


----------



## chrisasst (Jan 27, 2012)

Can I carpet over the hardwood, or do I need to pull that up.   Hoping I can do it right over.


----------



## ChandlerR (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, just a carpet pad then the carpet and you're good to go!

Chan


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 28, 2012)

i tiled the first 4 feet of the room where the stove sits, after that it transitions to carpet.


----------

